# Jobs for 18 year old girl in Hong Kong



## sabrehagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

My ex-girlfriend has just moved to Hong Kong and is living in Sai Kung. She is living with her boyfriend, who has a job at 80 HKD per hour, and he is supporting her. Their acommodation is paid for by her boyfriends brother who they are sharing with. She currently does not have a job, and has about $300 AUD to her name. As you can see, she did not go very well prepared!

Does anybody have any suggestions as to what kind of jobs would be available to an 18 year old Australian girl in Hong Kong? She is quite attractive; would this aid her in bar work? Are there any jobs where western girls are desired for their exoticism? She is also quite intelligent, but unfortunately is not skilled in any business area.

All your suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you!


----------



## sabrehagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Also, she will only be staying until the 24th of December this year, so less than three months.


----------



## streetmage (Oct 27, 2013)

Try check out bars in sheung wan or lkf... hard work and low pay tho. Dont expect too much coz the cost of living of aus and here are completely different


----------



## Baggio (Nov 13, 2013)

If she's only gonna be her for three months, probably get a job in the convenience store or something - I suppose she can wait a bar, but the salary's probably not that much off. But yeah...she does need a job - it's expensive as hell in HK, with accommodation and food taking the worst hit from inflation and stuff.


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

Never send her to work in a Bar if you like or respect her. They will simply try to prostitute her eventually regardless of the position she was originally hired at. Bet on that. Keep her away from such, regardless of what the bar owners say.


----------

